# critique my form



## ken Sass (Oct 16, 2014)

this is set 3 of 6. i have my legs as far back as i can get them, in fact i am concentrating on leg drive, towards the end you can see my calves tremble. this is my dynamic day, i am trying to push the bar up with authority. i am also using the squat bar, brandon lilly said to concentrate on squeezing the bar and the fatter bar reminds me to do it


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 16, 2014)

Ken I personally don't like tucking my feet that far back.. Bit then again I'm 6'3

Also forgot who told me steel or jol, but to focus on ripping the bar apart


----------



## Tren4Life (Oct 16, 2014)

When I first started DE work jol made me start with less weight on the bar and more band weight. So if your max is 350 and your DE work calls for 50% that's 175 pounds.  So I'd put 70 pounds of band weight (40%) and 100 on the bar or Prob just a pair of quarters.


Also that Bench looks like the one at my gym. I put a plate under each leg to get it up more like a comp bench. The plates are coated in rubber so the bench doesn't slide. It will help you get your legs under you farther and your knees below your hips more. 

Your form looked good brother


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 17, 2014)

Looks like u could tuck your elbows a tad more and bring the bar lower on your chest. A few of the reps looked like your elbows weren't in line with the bar.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 17, 2014)

Make sure the bands are anchored directly below your elbows at the bottom of your motion. You don't want them to pull the bar toward your feet and out of your groove.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Ken, for the record you did 7 reps on your 3rd set of 6.....

I appreciate your post as I have gone up in weight and reps this year.  I enjoy your form comments and leg driving statement as they have really helped my progress!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2014)

Ken if you don't tuck the elbows at least slightly you are going to tear a pec off at some point. That bar will come lower too and put that bench belly to better use.


----------



## ken Sass (Oct 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Ken if you don't tuck the elbows at least slightly you are going to tear a pec off at some point. That bar will come lower too and put that bench belly to better use.


ok this is gonna sound stupid but exactly what do you mean by tuch the elbows? i thought i was supposed to maintain a 90degree angle , in other words bar and upper running parallel. should i try and bring my elbows closer to the body??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2014)

ken Sass said:


> ok this is gonna sound stupid but exactly what do you mean by tuch the elbows? i thought i was supposed to maintain a 90degree angle , in other words bar and upper running parallel. should i try and bring my elbows closer to the body??


Yes absolutely bring the elbows closer to the body. Play with 135 until you figure this out but it's not hard. Go watch any PL bench and you will not see that 90 degree thing. That is bodybuilder shit to work the pecs.


----------

